# finastride



## ACHILLE (Apr 20, 2011)

anyone still carry this or proscar for my research needS?


----------



## bombboogie (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes, plenty of companies carries it.


----------



## ACHILLE (Apr 21, 2011)

yes but which ones-


----------



## braveheart07 (Apr 21, 2011)

bump


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 21, 2011)

i believe extreme peptide carries it..or durastride..


----------

